# new guy from washington



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

whats up people. well i wanted to make a thread about me and its sep 13 and really hot out side and i cant wait for winter and snowwwww. living in tri-city washington. well where to start off. i started boarding aobut 6 years ago and stoped for about 3 years. well i started agian about 3 years ago and now i love it. im not a pro but i can hang with almost any one on the slopes as long as its not the park haha. not so good at the park. love all kinds of runs but my favs are tree runs, nothing better then powder. im not like every other boarder out there because im 6 foot 1 and im about 260 pounds. ya i know im working on it . looking at me u would never think i snowboard. i go to bluewood washington and white pass wa. love both those places. this winter looking to take a weekend trip somewhere nice with my friends. any advice would be good. let me know if any one else boards at thos places. thats about it. later.


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

thanks man. ya tri-city isnt really a snowboards paradise but bluewood is only 1 30 min and white pass about 2. so its not that bad. 
i love snowboarding and all but i dont have any clue about gear. right now i ride a 156 mission six wrecker, with matching bindings. i got all this stuff at big 5 when i wasnt as good, 2.5 years ago. i want something better but i dont have any problems with this board but i think i could be better with a good board. like i said im a pretty huge guy but i getting smaller. hopfully by mid of the season i wanna be 220. let me know if u have any boards u know of. 6foot1 and size 12 boots. 
ya, mt hood would be amazing. seen pics, videos, and i know people who have been up there. i might pay u a visit this season.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! White Pass is a great place to ride! Me and Snowolf has a blast out there a couple times last season. What you really need to do though is get up to Crystal, Baker, Stevens, or down to Hood. All of these are great options for riding. Of course the other thing you need to do is get out of the Tri-Cities and head to the west side! :laugh:


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Depending on how long this weekend trip is, Whistler is always fun to visit once a year. 

For pure riding you can find stuff that is almost as good much closer and cheaper, but a few days in Whistler with friends is a great time.


----------

